# "cheep" BUT good tablet-(sorry for posting here)i need help



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

yes I know this is for our beloved Gnex-but I soo trust yous guys. OK-$$$ is "tight" with this holiday (as it always is in america). My beloved "doesnt" want to spend 249 on N7-32g or samsung 7 tab2 for 199....

(i know you guys will move this somewhere else) but I really need your help-

What is the best "cheep" android tablet out there that I can use with google play and all that neflix jazz..etcetc-and perhaps root too??
i have used this website: 
http://www.priceangels.com/Discount__Android_Tablet_PC_-z27.html?gclid=CJLPkqWhnbQCFcqY4Aod6RoAwA

but I just dont know what is what, what is good etcetc-and if they are simply anygood

I know ALOT of you guys have some great information for me,

plus expandable memory card or what have you.....thanks everyone

agsain-sorry for posting here-but i knew all of you would see this and help


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I love people that think their question is so important they don't have to follow the rules. Even after repeating three times they know they are posting in the wrong section. Need research on tabs, Google.com.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sc4fpse (Dec 30, 2011)

Just get a used 8 GB or 16 GB Nexus 7. Seriously. If money is that tight, then you really shouldn't mind like-new used items. And with the delayed release of the 32 GB Nexus 7, a lot of 8 GBs and 16 GBs got thrown up on eBay, Craigslist, Swappa, and elsewhere.

Don't even look at sites that sell that Chinese crap. Those tablets wouldn't be worth it if _they _paid _you_ to use them. If money is tight, then you need to be looking to get more value for what you do spend. These junk tablets are the exact opposite of what you want. There was something to be said for them previously, when there was no quality value tablet like the 7, and the cheapest brand-name Android tablet you could get was $500+. But now that the Nexus 7 has swooped into that more consumer-friendly price range, there is absolutely no reason to even think about getting a cheap Chinese tablet.

tl;dr: Buy a used Nexus 7, add that crap site to your internet blacklist.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

^ - Couldn't have said it better myself...

The Nexus 7 tablet is by far the cheapest, yet quality tablets on the market right now. So, getting one used is your best bet if you're on a tight budget, otherwise, save up more money to get a new one instead. IMO, its the most consumer-friendly tablet I can think of, hence why even I can afford one on minimum wage...


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you very much for your responses......Merry Christmas


----------

